# Puzzling eggs thoughts/advice please?



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

I have 21 corn eggs at day 61 now. Egg 1 pipped on day 58 and hatched 2 days ago ( day 60 ) and next one pipped yesterday ( day 60 )and hatched today. 
Although all the other eggs have dimpled over the past several days, no more have pipped yet. It seems a bit strange that they are not pipping and hatching one after the other as they did last year. 

I am not one for interfering and dont want to slit them in case this is just me being impatient and I go and damage them. 

Any thoughts anyone?

I incubated at the lower end of the scale 81- 82


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

3rd one just pipped ..... sooooo slowwwwwww


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

They will come, don't slit them, I have had them take 10 days from the first one to the last one, and 5 days from the 1st to the 2nd once! Sometimes they are just slow


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

It all sounds fine to me, congrats with the babies!
I think sometimes you get "warmspots" in eggboxes making some (usually the top ones) hatch earlier. I think its also a natural defence thing to a certain extent. If they all happened to hatch at one time, a hungry predator could wipe them all out, so by "trickling" out they increase their survival numbers.
Mine took 4 days for all to get out, and all were fine: victory:


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok, thanks both of you. Reassured :2thumb:


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

4th pipping as we speak : victory:

( just a natural born worrier ) :blush:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

I`m just the same lol. I worry about everything to do with my snakes hatching, but they sound fine. Brill news on number 4, you`ll probably find most of them have pipped by morning.:2thumb:


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Hope so! Would be good as its weekend. Thank you . Its not like its my first time lol. Its just they havent taken this long before. I will get some more piccies up when they've all come out . :flrt:


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Still pipping very slowly : victory:


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Hang on in there, i know its tough but they will hatch. Finger biteing stuff huh? Congrats on little ones already out!


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks, no nails left!
Im not a first timer at this but not had a long protracted hatching like this before. It will be a week on Tuesday since they first started pipping lol, and only 7 of 21 are out yet. I think they're shy. Can see another 3 heads though. I think my Caramels are going for a record. At least they look healthy and plump :2thumb:


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

well done mine just gone into the incubator so I got a long wait hey 1st eggs as well so very interesting post for me.

Cheers for sharing hope alls well


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

don't rush me said:


> well done mine just gone into the incubator so I got a long wait hey 1st eggs as well so very interesting post for me.
> 
> Cheers for sharing hope alls well


 
Thank you.... and good luck with yours ! : victory:


----------

